# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Wild Betta @ Y618

## Misery

Went to Y618 yesterday and saw 2 tanks of wild Betta, any bros have any idea what breed are those? One of the tank selling a package of 5 and the other tank selling a package of 4. 

I bought 2 package of the 4, but I totally have no idea of the breed. ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21366906068.192754.jpg

----------


## vannel

I think these are the mislabelled fish that were identified some time ago. These are licorice gourami. Not wild betta.

Sent from my INO_ONE using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Misery

😱 Read up about them. Thanks vannel. 
I bought 8 of them, and placed in my community tank with tetras, and plecos.. peaceful fishes, very striking blueish greenish colouration

----------


## stormhawk

According to a friend who purchased some at C328 (same batch), he says these are _Parosphromenus nagyi_.

They are not meant to be kept with tetras or plecos however (different biotope). Similar needs but if you keep them with those fishes, their spawns will not be successful. You have to keep these in a species tank on their own, or with small cyprinids like Boraras, which are just as gentle as they are.

----------


## Cactus

Was at Y618 just now, but couldn't find these for sale. Sold out so fast?

----------


## stormhawk

Either sold or dead. Two bags of "wild betta" was on sale at C328 yesterday when I was there. One contained the licorice gourami, the other contained an assortment of fish, one rasbora, 2 smallish bettas, at least 1 croaking gourami and I don't know what else.

----------


## Stormz

> Went to Y618 yesterday and saw 2 tanks of wild Betta, any bros have any idea what breed are those? One of the tank selling a package of 5 and the other tank selling a package of 4. 
> 
> I bought 2 package of the 4, but I totally have no idea of the breed. ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21366906068.192754.jpg


Bro, can message the pricing to me? Looks cute and considering to get them.

----------


## dhmy2kgto

Bought some Paros labelled as wild betta at Y618 and gotten what i suspect some male and female Betta Imbellis in the Wild Betta bag at C328.

----------


## stormhawk

Bag at C328 did contain young imbellis.

----------


## dhmy2kgto

> Bag at C328 did contain young imbellis.


Seems like out of the five Imbellis in my C328 bag 3 were female, the other 2 males starting to show some coloration :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

Haha then you're quite lucky. They were too small to sex properly. Look so skinny too.

----------


## akillifan

Congras in your newly aquired imbellis. I got 3 from y618. And 1 week late, they spawned. Size may be a bit mis leading. 
Just confirmed the female is fertile, spotted a few fries in the tank yesterday.

----------


## bennyc

Today I saw two packet left at c328. By the way, what are you guys feeding it? Read online that it feeds only on live food.

----------


## akillifan

Initially I fed them with newly hatched bbs. Then managed to convert them to take frozen brine shrimp. They also eat frozen bloodworm readily.
Only food i don't feed them is dry food / pellets because they are so small.

----------


## dhmy2kgto

I fed my pellets and blood worm which they are more than happy to consume.

----------


## bennyc

> I fed my pellets and blood worm which they are more than happy to consume.


What pellet are you using? Crushed hikari micro wafers?

----------


## Stormz

Y618 still have? If have, maybe will drop by tomorrow if still have chance. Are they paired?

----------


## akillifan

not sure about that, Stormz. The imbellis is all thrown in the same tank. Have to scoop and sex ourselves. Hit & run, to get how many male or female.

2 weeks back, i netted, 2M n 1F. Very interesting to observe their behavior in my 45 cm tank.

----------


## dhmy2kgto

> What pellet are you using? Crushed hikari micro wafers?


Yup, from my experience, these Betta are not picky eaters. Any form of fish food are welcome by them, just remember not to over feed them :Smile:

----------


## Trichopsis

Where was the tank with imbellis located in Y618? I was there yesterday but didn't notice any.

I saw a bag of 'wild betta' in C328 yesterday afternoon but they were all licorice gourami.

----------


## akillifan

> Where was the tank with imbellis located in Y618? I was there yesterday but didn't notice any.
> 
> I saw a bag of 'wild betta' in C328 yesterday afternoon but they were all licorice gourami.


Usually can be found in the small tanks behind the cash counter.

----------


## dhmy2kgto

> Where was the tank with imbellis located in Y618? I was there yesterday but didn't notice any.
> 
> I saw a bag of 'wild betta' in C328 yesterday afternoon but they were all licorice gourami.


There weren't many left when I scoped a few out about 2 weeks ago.... They were at the tanks below the shrimps

----------


## Trichopsis

Ah, I was looking at the right part of the shop but didn't see them, I guess there weren't any left. Oh well, I'll try my luck next time.

----------


## Fendi

Just made a trip to Y618, there's a tankful of wild bettas.Describe as 
wild green betta..
Looks like imbellis to me or i might be wrong.
Can anyone identify the species of the wild betta?

----------


## dhmy2kgto

> Just made a trip to Y618, there's a tankful of wild bettas.Describe as 
> wild green betta..
> Looks like imbellis to me or i might be wrong.
> Can anyone identify the species of the wild betta?


They are too big to be Imbellis. I got a few of them and believe they are Betta Mahachainesis. Nice mix of males and females=)

----------


## akillifan

Bought a pair and found them to be prolific breeders in my 1.5 feet tank. Have some fries in the tank with parents but will have to separate them soon since the male are getting more aggressive with the older ones.

Unlike my imbellis pair who can tolerate fries in good harmony.

----------


## stormhawk

Take a photo of the fish in question then you can tell whether it's mahachai or something else from the splendens-group.

----------


## Shi Xuan

Fishes mentioned from Y618, are mahachai, not imbellis or splendens. They are very likely to be wild stock. If you're sharp enough, you would find a few contaminants, in the form of Parosphromenus sp. As to which species they are, I'm not very sure.

----------


## benjamin216

Any idea if they are still available at 328 or 618? Thanks!

----------


## dhmy2kgto

You can look for them at Y618 bottom tank near the shrimp tanks

----------


## benjamin216

Nice! Thanks! How much are they anyway? Thinking of replacing my HMPK with the wild ones

----------


## akillifan

The tank that is labeled green wild betta is not pricey....below 2 bucks. Still have last time i was there, last sunday.

----------


## Trichopsis

Just saw some "wild green betta" at Y618. Another batch of _Betta mahachaiensis_?

----------


## Shi Xuan

Those are definitely Betta mahachaiensis, albeit wild caught ones. Did you get any for yourself? 

BTW, is there any Betta brownorum? They are labelled as rutilans.

----------


## Trichopsis

Shi Xuan: Nah, I don't have the space and resources for a dedicated setup. I'm still holding out for a pugnax or two to add to my community tank.

----------


## akillifan

Those mahachai tank seems like always have some, when I recce the place very other week. The pair I have spawned a few times, left the F1 with the parents.

As for bronorum/rutilans, no sight of new batch. Got 3 of them the last time.

Y618 seems to have good supply of wild, all my other wilds - imbelis and mandor also from there.

----------


## Shi Xuan

Yes, Y618 has been consistent with wild betta. One month back or so, they even have Sphaerichthys vaillanti aka Samurai Gourami. I believe they were wild caught, along with the brownorums, which were labelled as rutilans. 

The only thing that dissuaded me from getting the samurais was their fragility and requirement of a larger tank. Even the mahachaiensis tank have a few contaminants, in the form of Paros, if you were sharp enough. Only thing is, I have no clue of the species, because there isn't any paros that inhabit the same habitat as mahachaiensis.

----------


## dhmy2kgto

I, for one, am glad they are bringing in more Mahachai. Favorite wild betta!! Time to go for Y618 for a visit again!!

----------


## stormhawk

Hmm.. seems like I should pay more attention to Y618 and not just C328. Their supply of anabantoids other than fancy Bettas is not regular. Shi Xuan, I'll need you to update me for this, if you have time.  :Laughing:

----------


## Shi Xuan

Not too sure if you have any specific anabantoids for me to look out for... I might be going down any day to see if there's any new stock. Been to C328, nothing much there. Seen samurais and imbellis but that was a few months back. 

I'm waiting for more brownorum. Trying to buy and raise enough fishes for me to sort out a decent pair.

----------


## Emokidz

Probably none for now. Wet season is back.

----------


## dinosauricon

> Yes, Y618 has been consistent with wild betta. One month back or so, they even have Sphaerichthys vaillanti aka Samurai Gourami. I believe they were wild caught, along with the brownorums, which were labelled as rutilans. 
> 
> The only thing that dissuaded me from getting the samurais was their fragility and requirement of a larger tank. Even the mahachaiensis tank have a few contaminants, in the form of Paros, if you were sharp enough. Only thing is, I have no clue of the species, because there isn't any paros that inhabit the same habitat as mahachaiensis.


Isn't that a bit weird though. Cause Paros is such ubiquitous blackwater fish and B. mahahaiensis comes from a habitat that's not just alkaline but slightly brackish. Could the Paros be from somewhere else?

----------


## stormhawk

Stuff gets mixed in while at the collecting station or at the farms. Most of the staff do not bother knowing exactly what they sell. Same goes for most of the LFS here. Since Paros more or less show stress coloration while at the LFS, it's hard to tell one species from another. I think in the past we had 2 mixed Paros in 1 lot that appeared at the LFS.

----------


## Shi Xuan

> Isn't that a bit weird though. Cause Paros is such ubiquitous blackwater fish and B. mahahaiensis comes from a habitat that's not just alkaline but slightly brackish. Could the Paros be from somewhere else?


Most probable. Good to keep them, however, I wouldn't suggest breeding them for the reason already mentioned.

Paros appear on a more regular basis these days at both C328 & Y618. They are often the Parosphromenus sp. Bintan, I think. Have yet to see nagyi or tweedei, which I am looking for.

----------


## oogagoog

I bought similar ones at Qian Hu labelled as females. They tuned out to be quite aggressive, even bullying my leopard Corys.

----------


## Rutilans

Female what? Wild betta or parosphromenus?
when did u buy them?if recently I might want to go.
and if u want to let go I'm more than willing to take :Smile:

----------


## mikeleech

Hi guys, spotted 2 tank of wild bettas at Y618 yesterday.

----------


## Rutilans

And what type?

----------


## Trichopsis

Took these photos yesterday. I suppose one is coccina mixed in with Parosphronemus, no idea what the other species is though. 

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1405984160.441320.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1405984183.269236.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1405984211.021188.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1405984290.622927.jpg

----------


## Rutilans

Ohhh foerschi or manor I think

----------


## dhmy2kgto

The second pic looks like paro. The betta should be Manor, Y618 usually brings them in.

----------


## Rutilans

Mandor usually $6 per pc.individual.i bought 4 for $10.good buy :Smile:

----------


## Rutilans

New guess betta simorum.think should be it

----------


## Trichopsis

Betta coccina and an unknown large betta species (simply labelled "wild betta") seen today at C328.

----------


## Rutilans

Perhaps pugnax ba.didnt go so it's a wild guess.

----------


## Rutilans

Could be simorum too.like y618

----------


## mikeleech

Re: Wild Betta @ Y618

Will go down today after i knockoff from work.

----------


## Emokidz

Oh those pics look like coccina and paros mixed. Think the other is mandor/foerschi? Haven't been to y618 in ages due to work  :Knockout:

----------


## 112508

According to the shop's uncle, bettas like to eat tublifex worms

----------


## mikeleech

Hi all, this pair is brought from Y618 last year.

----------


## johannes

Looks like Betta simorum?

----------


## Rutilans

Yes it should be simorum.
Bellica should have greenish blue scales

----------


## fhan

Anyone spotted cocina or any ohter wild at shop recently,

keen on try keeping the wild,

cheers

----------


## Rutilans

Bro pm me I can help you get

----------


## johannes

Bellica is from Malaysia too, which is unlikely.
Most of the wild betttas exported, other than macrostoma, more often than not come from Indonesia

----------


## mikeleech

Hi Fhan,
I have some coccina jambi strain to spared. can sms me or whatsapp me at 82084808.Cheer.

----------


## johannes

> Anyone spotted cocina or any ohter wild at shop recently,
> 
> keen on try keeping the wild,
> 
> cheers


Usually C328 sells them during this time of the year, you can keep a lookout for them.
Last year i know they are selling, along with the new shop, Arowana Avenue.
Sometimes Y618 also do stock them.

----------


## fhan

Thanks bro, thanks for rensponses and help.

----------


## Alvinpang

Hi bro ,you interested in betta Channoides ?

----------


## fhan

Surely nice species of wild you have there bro,

cheers

----------


## fhan

Anymore wilds betta spotted at the y618,

thanks

----------


## Alvinpang

I saw 2 pair of Macrotoma at C328 yesterday .. Understand that 1 pair has sold.

----------


## MCE

I have a few pairs confirmed pair of Betta Macrostoma and 4-5cm juveniles to let go. Run out of space. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Alvinpang

What's the price?

----------


## MCE

Adult confirmed pair is SGD200/pair.

----------


## dinosauricon

Anyone see any coccina complex Betta for sale recently?

----------


## fhan

Wild paros spotted at Y618, blueish fin colour.

any bros know name of the wild paros there?

Thank you

----------

